# Monark Silverking



## 56 Vette (Jul 3, 2017)

Picked up a Silverking a few weeks ago and it finally made it on the stand. Doing some research and watching a few threads here, I believe it's a 37. It's missing a lot of parts, but just going to clean it up, service it and make it a rider for now. It has the pie crust chainguard and I did pull out the crank and clean them up, it's dated 36. Also picked up some pedals and new crank bearings from Memory Lane. Had to polish a little bit of the frame just to see how it would look, gonna leave the scratches and dings but should look pretty nice. Also been soaking the seat post, saw in another thread what a pain


 

 

 

 they can be. Gonna be a fun project I think. Joe


----------



## TR6SC (Jul 3, 2017)

Hey Joe, Congrats on the SK! Oh Boy, pie crust. I've got a seat post that had to be drilled out. 1/16 " at a time. Piece o'cake. I also made some radius blocks to straighten my trusses. I drilled a hole in a piece of oak, and then band sawed it in half. I was able to squeeze things back into shape. Looks like you polish!


----------



## 56 Vette (Jul 4, 2017)

Made a little progress on the Silverking between parties and fireworks. 5 days of soaking with PB blaster and the seat post came right out with little to no resistance, got the rear adjuster screws out rather easily, and pulled off the truss rods. Still have to pull the stem, bars and forks, then the clean up and polishing can start. Pretty good surprise on the rear rim, found some decent chrome, the front, not so much, but we'll see when I get more time on it. TR6SC, great idea on the truss rod blocks to straighten them out, will keep that in mind! The polishing I did so far, was just cleaning that area up with 0000 steel wool and fantastik, then a quick hit with Mother's metal polish. Pretty sure this frame will look pretty good, but not near perfect like a few others on here sanding and polishing. Joe


----------



## TR6SC (Jul 5, 2017)

Looking sharpé!!


----------



## 56 Vette (Jul 12, 2017)

Kind of slow going, but making a little progress on the Silverking. After getting the seatpost out, wouldn't you know it, the stem was frozen in the fork. This time it only took 4 days of soaking with PB blaster to free it up. With all the parts off, I cleaned the frame and fork, and a few hours here and a few hours there, the frame got polished. It was a little difficult not to sand out some scratches and dings, but I told myself I was going to leave the 80 years of scars there and I actually did. Maybe someday it will all get smoothed out. The stem got polished up, the seatpost cleaned up, and I put the crank back in. Still lots to do, but overall pretty happy so far! Joe


----------



## TR6SC (Jul 13, 2017)

56 Vette said:


> Kind of slow going, but making a little progress on the Silverking. After getting the seatpost out, wouldn't you know it, the stem was frozen in the fork. This time it only took 4 days of soaking with PB blaster to free it up. With all the parts off, I cleaned the frame and fork, and a few hours here and a few hours there, the frame got polished. It was a little difficult not to sand out some scratches and dings, but I told myself I was going to leave the 80 years of scars there and I actually did. Maybe someday it will all get smoothed out. The stem got polished up, the seatpost cleaned up, and I put the crank back in. Still lots to do, but overall pretty happy so far! JoeView attachment 643790 View attachment 643791 View attachment 643792 View attachment 643793 View attachment 643794 View attachment 643795 View attachment 643796



Looking goodly Joe. I see you have a hole in your frame for a stand. Check out the Trygg centerstand. eBay #182576035774


----------



## wrongway (Jul 13, 2017)

What's the story on those Pie-crust Chain guards? Are they stock or an aftermarket add-on? I saw one in a guy's collection a couple weekends back. He also had a Silverking boy's frame, too. I assume for sale. I didn't ask how much. I'm a Raleigh guy, but when I saw that hanging in the rafters I figured it was something special!


----------



## 56 Vette (Jul 19, 2017)

Been a little busy the last week or so, had some torrential rains come through and got a little flooded. Thankfully no water came into the house, but the garage got about an inch and half and the yard was under. Lots of cleaning and washing stuff down, and actually kind of got forced to straighten up and reorganize the workshop. Before the flood, I got the fork and truss rods polished up, and the bars actually cleaned up rather well also. Put on a set of repop coke bottle grips I had and put on a Messinger B1 Deluxe I have as a filler for now. Got the rear hub apart and soaking, and hope to have it all back together maybe next week sometime. I'm not sure of the exact story on the piecrust chainguards, thinking I read somewhere only 2 or 3 years they were made. I do think they look pretty cool though! Joe


----------



## TR6SC (Jul 20, 2017)

56 Vette said:


> Been a little busy the last week or so, had some torrential rains come through and got a little flooded. Thankfully no water came into the house, but the garage got about an inch and half and the yard was under. Lots of cleaning and washing stuff down, and actually kind of got forced to straighten up and reorganize the workshop. Before the flood, I got the fork and truss rods polished up, and the bars actually cleaned up rather well also. Put on a set of repop coke bottle grips I had and put on a Messinger B1 Deluxe I have as a filler for now. Got the rear hub apart and soaking, and hope to have it all back together maybe next week sometime. I'm not sure of the exact story on the piecrust chainguards, thinking I read somewhere only 2 or 3 years they were made. I do think they look pretty cool though! JoeView attachment 647237 View attachment 647238 View attachment 647239 View attachment 647240 View attachment 647241 View attachment 647242



 Joe, that bike is looking very nice. Is there anything that really needs to be fixed? Sorry about mother nature. Keep us posted as things progress. Dynamite!


----------



## 56 Vette (Aug 5, 2017)

Got a little more done on the Silverking the last few weeks. Rebuilt my first Morrow hub, big thanks to Dave Marko for posting the literature on those hubs in an older thread, made it pretty easy to do and it operates perfect on the stand. Got the front hub cleaned and regreased also, and trued both rims pretty darn close to straight. Cleaned up an old chain I had and got it put on, now I'm down to putting on a set tires. Will try to pick up a set at Memory Lane later this week. This one has been a blast to work on! Joe


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Aug 6, 2017)

56 Vette said:


> Been a little busy the last week or so, had some torrential rains come through and got a little flooded. Thankfully no water came into the house, but the garage got about an inch and half and the yard was under. Lots of cleaning and washing stuff down, and actually kind of got forced to straighten up and reorganize the workshop. Before the flood, I got the fork and truss rods polished up, and the bars actually cleaned up rather well also. Put on a set of repop coke bottle grips I had and put on a Messinger B1 Deluxe I have as a filler for now. Got the rear hub apart and soaking, and hope to have it all back together maybe next week sometime. I'm not sure of the exact story on the piecrust chainguards, thinking I read somewhere only 2 or 3 years they were made. I do think they look pretty cool though! JoeView attachment 647237 View attachment 647238 View attachment 647239 View attachment 647240 View attachment 647241 View attachment 647242



Hey Joe, I know you have some hard work in polishing and it shows, Way to go looks great! Hope all is back to normal from the flood.


----------



## 56 Vette (Aug 14, 2017)

Finally about done with the Silverking, took it to the Memory Lane swap to try and find a decent set of older tires for it, but didn't have any luck. Ended up picking up some whitewall Duro's from Memory Lane just to get it rolling, they look ok to me. With the Messinger saddle from home, I actually got to ride it around the swap! That was pretty cool, but I really shouldn't have taken it there, because I had to come up with a number if I would sell it, thank goodness no one jumped on it, I wasn't really ready to sell! Lol. For a 24" bike, it actually rides and feels pretty comfortable, maybe just a touch on the small side, I'm 5' 10". The Morrow hub wants to stick a little after applying the brake, but I think I can get it dialed in. Over all I'm really happy how it turned out, and other than a kickstand and a permanent saddle for it, and maybe some fenders down the road, gonna call this one done. Been fun playing around and polishing this one!! Joe


----------

